# Post deletion



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there a new policy in place in the events section?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thought you weren't affiliated to the TTF anymore so can't see why you would want to post your event stands here??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> thought you weren't affiliated to the TTF anymore so can't see why you would want to post your event stands here??


It was an event for all TT owners as per the rules ,care to apologise now?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, the post stated open to all forum and TTOC members, we even had a forum member reply and want to be on the stand. He is now very confused as to what is going on. Don't worry i have told him he still welcome even though you are making it hard for forum members to attend the show.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Typical


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

What?!? One group of people trying to organise a stand for a show, and another group telling them they're not allowed to!!!
It's a disgrace I tell you, a disgrace! [smiley=argue.gif]

(...and also hugely ironic :lol: :wink: )


----------

